# Austrian Scraping Seminar Oct. 2019



## Richard King 2 (Oct 17, 2019)

I am just completing class 1 of 3 classes in Gundeen Austria.   Here are some photo's.  These class are again sponsored by BIAX Germany  the mfg. of the BIAX Scraping tools.  This is my 5 trip to Germany and Austria to teach the craftsmen over in Europe sponsored by them.  Here are a few photo's  I will be adding more inside my company forum at the top of the forum list.  King-Way Scraping Consultants.   I am not sure I shared this Sceintic paper on Scraping before ..  You have to cut and paste it .  
Take a look at the last page bottom left under references  



			http://140.112.14.7/~measlab/download/2011/3-D%20Measurement%20and%20Evaluation%20of%20Surface%20Texture%20Produced%20by%20Scraping%20Process%20Measurement%20.pdf


----------

